#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-15
<Brian_H> hey bkerensa whats goin on?
<Brian_H> migrated our irc services to quassel and forgot to rejoin the chan :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: hi
<bkerensa> Hi Odysimus
<Odysimus> bkerensa: hello
<bkerensa> Odysimus: will you be coming to the release party?
<Odysimus> no, I've got another event going. Getting a bunch of scouts on the radio.
<bkerensa> Odysimus: cool
<Odysimus> yea, was lucky that it didtn' line up with barcamp this year, but there is a home football game so that will be interesting. http://www.arrl.org/jamboree-on-the-air-jota
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-16
<bkerensa> slangasek: wubi i386 seems to work
<slangasek> it ought to ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: :) skaet asked on -release and I thought better not to say
<bkerensa> but yeah I just did the testcase for it
<slangasek> ah - she meant that she confirms
<bkerensa> ah ok
<bkerensa> ;p
<slangasek> verb tenses sometimes optional on #-release
<Brian_H> hey bkerensa might drop by the release party this weekend
<bkerensa> Brian_H: cool we would be glad to have you
<bkerensa> :)
<Brian_H> heck yea Ashley might come too, we just had our first born :)
<Brian_H> her release party was in 10/11/12 :p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: lol
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Congrats
<Brian_H> thanks :)
<Brian_H> she made it just in time for the release party lol
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, You online>
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: yes
<MaskilPDX> Evening, When I try to register for the 12.10 release party, I get an error
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: what is the message?
<MaskilPDX> The LoCo Portal has encountered an Error!
<MaskilPDX> Please try your request again
<MaskilPDX> If you continue to experience problems with the LoCo Team Portal, please Report it!
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: do you have a launchpad account?
<MaskilPDX> Yes
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> Ok I will check on that
<MaskilPDX> It's just me coming
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: yeah I will still report it but if we cant get it sorted just show up
<bkerensa> the RSVP is mostly for headcount
<MaskilPDX> I also loged into launchpad, and then tried to regester, no luck
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> ok I pinged the person who handles it so hopefully I will know tomorrow
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: one thing I might suggest is logging out completely and then logging back in directly at the RSVP link
<MaskilPDX> Yea, I did, I was just letting you know I tried both ways
<MaskilPDX> Thought maybe it was chrome, nope, same error in FF
 * blkperl is failing at building debian packages
<bkerensa> blkperl: why?
<bkerensa> building debian packages is not hard
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek gave a good talk last year on the anatomy and at the first BSP/Jam we had showed how to build them ;p
<blkperl> bkerensa: because pbuilder is a troll
<blkperl> bkerensa: how do i satisfy the dependenciese of a pakcage
<tgm4883> blkperl, install it?
<blkperl> in the chroot or on the system?
<tgm4883> blkperl, it would be in the chroot, I haven't built packages that way in a long time though
<tgm4883> IIRC, pbuilder has a way to do that for you
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<blkperl> yeah the docs are long.... searching for it though
<blkperl> needed to run  pbuilder update --distribution precise --override-config
<blkperl> <.<
<bkerensa> :d
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-17
<bkerensa> Anyone looking for a Community Management Job working with Open Source? Job is in NYC so re-location is required!
<blkperl> anyone else noticing slow speeds to ppa.launchpad.net?
<bkerensa> blkperl: not particularly but there could be some slowness it is pretty close to release so I imagine traffic right now is at peak
<tgm4883> blkperl, someone was reporting some issues in #launchpad earlier
<blkperl> I got an answer in #ubuntu-server as well, launchpad is working on the problem
<MaskilPDX> Hya all
<MaskilPDX> Would you recommend an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, or a new install?
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, I usually do a new install, but that's just because it's generally faster for me to do so
<bkerensa> I do new installs to but a upgrade should go smooth
<bkerensa> I know someone who did a 8.04 to 12.10 upgrade recently
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> without a hiccup
<bkerensa> Upgrades do seem to take longer than a fresh install though :)
<MaskilPDX> Yea, I have my Ubuntu install down to a science.
<MaskilPDX> New install it is
<bkerensa> tgm4883: will we see you saturday? :D
<MaskilPDX> Fam is out of town this weekend, so I will have time
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea I'm 90% sure I'll be there
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, Did you ever hear back from launchpad about the party regestration?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1964/detail/ can u tick maybe for the sake of LC Council
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: Its actually not LP its LTP team but no nothing yet
<bkerensa> I will re-ping
<MaskilPDX> It's just me, so if it doesn't get done, or no response, +1
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: can you retry now and let me know if you get any errors
<MaskilPDX> sure
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, same error
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: whats your launchpad id?
<MaskilPDX> ub71a5bwcb7ku-6kf70n-b69y0hv8hgzde
<MaskilPDX> also seeing a page does not exist error
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: so it appears your using openid
<bkerensa> openid creates a autogenerated hash username
<bkerensa> and Loco Portal cant support those hashes
<bkerensa> because they are longer than the django username field limits
<bkerensa> so if you create a real bonafide Launchpad account
<bkerensa> you should be good to go
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<bkerensa> :)
<MaskilPDX> Ahhhh
<MaskilPDX> perfect!  I was going to change that at one time, but the error deterred me.
<MaskilPDX> I am now regestered
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: cool :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-18
<blkperl> bkerensa: did you freak when you heard about the juju web gui?
<bkerensa> blkperl: not really I wouldn't use it anyways
<bkerensa> I don't need a Goooey to visualize my services in the cloud
<bkerensa> blkperl: any update on the colo btw? I think nathwill is coming back in a week or so and I'm not sure how long he can hold on to the server
<blkperl> bkerensa: its in my queue now, I'm suppose to do something......
<bkerensa> blkperl: something :) lol
<blkperl> slangasek: Any advice? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1060425
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1060425 in linux (Ubuntu) "NFS raw_spin_lock hung task" [Medium,Confirmed]
<slangasek> blkperl: not really, sorry
<blkperl> slangasek: well thanks anyway
<bkerensa> I hate wireless
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> that is all
<bkerensa> congrats slangasek adam_g bdmurray kees
<kees> wooo
<bkerensa> oh and sbeattie and shirgall too :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: thanks
<sbeattie> thanks
 * slangasek does the release shuffle
<bkerensa> slangasek: I do not know this shuffle
<bkerensa> ;p
<slangasek> it's best to practice with a mirror
<slangasek> <rimshot>
<blkperl> I wonder if I should deploy quantal and see how broken it is
<blkperl> does unity in quantal support 4 monitors?
<bkerensa> blkperl: unsure
 * bkerensa doesn't have four monitors :) nor a need for such
<bkerensa> slangasek: puppetlabs said they are trying to find a beer that starts with Q for our release party
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> nice
<bkerensa> such merry people in #Ubuntu today
<bkerensa> =/
<tgm4883> bkerensa, bad?
<bkerensa> very much
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> people coming out with threats of botnets
<bkerensa> and ranting that they donated on the new download page so everything needs to work on their hardware
<bkerensa> tgm4883: nonsense mostly
<bkerensa> :D
 * tgm4883 sighs
<bkerensa> tgm4883: http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/18/canonical-ceo-mark-shuttleworth-tires-of-critics-moves-key-ubuntu-developments-out-of-public-eye/
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> one step closer to ubuntu being like mac?
<bkerensa> blkperl: not really its a sensationalized article with very little fact
<bkerensa> he called Shuttleworth CEO
<bkerensa> that goes to show how baseless the article is
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Jane Silber is CEO fyi
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-19
<blkperl> *sigh* ubiquity--
<blkperl> first impression of 12.10, the gnome bar at the top didn't load on ubiquity, and the custom disk partion menu didn't work
<blkperl> then it hung when clicking the back button
<bkerensa> blkperl: file a bug
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> do work
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Night!
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ping
<bkerensa> tgm4883: pong
<bkerensa> man I woke up pretty late today
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> My neighbor thought cutting trees at 3am was ok
<bkerensa> =/
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so I've got a temporary issue that maybe the Oregon team resources can assist with
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ahh what is it?
<tgm4883> I need to migrate the Mythbuntu website to a 12.04 Drupal 7 installation
<tgm4883> currently it's sitting on an 8.04 drupal 6 install
<tgm4883> and way outdated
<tgm4883> Currently, I don't have a publically available server to work with though
<tgm4883> IIRC, there was talks previously of an Oregon team server, what is the status of that?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: So our server is at nathwill's waiting for blkperl greenlight but we do have some virtuals I can let you use
<tgm4883> sweet, that would be great
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> tgm4883: did you need it today?
<bkerensa> when specifically so I can spin it up
<tgm4883> no, I have way too many things I am trying to do at once
<bkerensa> tgm4883: now this is just temporary so you can transition right?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> I just need something to move to, so I can clean up the crap in the site and upgrade it to drupal 7, reinstall 12.04 on our server, and move it back
<tgm4883> in fact, the more I think about this, I might just want to do it locally and be without a website for a few hours
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-20
<phil_r> test
<tgm4883> I don't suppose any Unity gurus are going to the release party today?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ping
<c_smith> tgm4883, hope you guys have fun up there
<tgm4883> c_smith, yea I think it will be fun
<bkerensa> tgm4883: pong
 * bkerensa yawns
<bkerensa> tgm4883: no Unity gurus that I know of.... I don't think we have any in Oregon
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I plan to show a video on WebApps and Unity 6.8 though
<bkerensa> a short one
<tgm4883> bkerensa, doesn't the team have a laptop or some hardware? Is that going to be at the release party?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: great scotts yes it does I better upgrade it
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> yes you should
<bkerensa> and find its power supply
<tgm4883> so I can possibly show something
<tgm4883> if I can get it to work
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> you can use mylaptop if need be
<bkerensa> I am already toting a lot of stuff on public transit in the rain
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> I'll need to install mysql and a mythtv backend
<bkerensa> literally two suitcases
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> then u can use the dummy
<bkerensa> ;p
<tgm4883> ok
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think Leann Ogasawara is coming
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> I don't know who that is
<bkerensa> and maybe someone from Canonical IS
<bkerensa> tgm4883: she was the kernel manager
<tgm4883> ah
<bkerensa> now she is the release engineering manager I think
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> and maybe kees
<bkerensa> 37 RSVP
<bkerensa> :d
<c_smith> bkerensa, is it possible I could get you to hold a shirt for me?
<bkerensa> c_smith: what size?
<c_smith> and yes, wish I could come, but not at this point.
<c_smith> large
<bkerensa> tgm4883: how about you just use the XPS 13?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea, that is a fantastic idea
<bkerensa> I have a Sputnik laptop here I can bring
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> the loco laptop is acting a bit wonkish
<c_smith> bkerensa, what's it doing that it shouldn't be?
<c_smith> also I'm thinking about dropping LUKS/LVM altogether in favor of my old seperate /home partition setup
<bkerensa> its just old hardware with a bad battery
<c_smith> but to do so I'd have to reinstall
<c_smith> bkerensa, ah
<bkerensa> LUKS/LVM for some reason requires a full wipe?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> when I did a fresh install of quantal it wouldnt let me unless I wiped my entire laptop
<bkerensa> thats lame
<bkerensa> tgm4883: do you need any packages install special so I can install them here instead of puppetlabs slow wifi?
<c_smith> nope, but to remove it it does.
<c_smith> and to actually implement, you need to mess with partitions, so in a sense, yeah, you need to clear everything
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you could install mythtv-backend-master and libmyth-python
<tgm4883> bkerensa, and bzr
<bkerensa> k
<tgm4883> bkerensa, might as well throw geany on there as well
<bkerensa> tgm4883: cool done
<bkerensa> man I was trying to use this android presentation app with Ubuntu but it doesnt work
<bkerensa> :(
<tgm4883> bkerensa, can you also install vlc? totem is being a pain and I don't have time to debug it
<bkerensa> k
<tgm4883> bkerensa, if you wanted to you can grab the bzr branch too       bzr branch lp:~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv
<tgm4883> I'm done working on it for now, need to get some other stuff done before I leave
<bkerensa> ok just grabbed it
<bkerensa> zenlinux: hi will we see you today?
<zenlinux> bkerensa, unfortunately, I'm still trying to shake a bad head cold. So I won't be by today. :(
<bkerensa> zenlinux: ok
<c_smith> how's the release party going?
<bkero> still setting up
<c_smith> ah, I see
<c_smith> have fun up there. :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-21
<c_smith> so, I take it the release party went well?
<c_smith> philballew, I take it you're Phil from the Ubuntu Hours? sorry, memory isn't serving me terribly well atm
<c_smith> if not, then sorry to have taken your time
<c_smith> guess not looking at the wiki
<philballew> c_smith, If you live in San Diego then yeah
<philballew> c_smith, You are not taking any of my time!
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, seems the plum cake I brought to the party was forgotten there.  If the Puppet people are wondering why there's food left behind in a tupperware container next to the pizza, that's why. :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh
<bkerensa> c_smith: no he is a different Phill
<bkerensa> But I did see the Oregon Phill today
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: jvlb will be bringing a shirt for you
<slangasek> bkerensa: so whoever wound up with it is welcome to it, it was meant to be shared
<bkerensa> slangasek: was it a ubuntu cake?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: I need to bring meat and veggies next time btw... totally spaced it this time
<slangasek> it was not an ubuntu cake
<slangasek> it had purple in it, but it was plum, not aubergine
<donpdonp> thanks for the release party today
<c_smith> bkerensa, alright. sorry, was playing Rochard
<tgm4883> bkerensa, can you email me that list you gathered from the presentation
<goddard> so none of the gnome shell extensions work with 3.6?
<tgm4883> goddard, I don't use gnome shell, but when I did the extensions had to explicitly set what versions they worked with
<tgm4883> if 3.6 was released recently, I'd bet the developers haven't tested them yet
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-16
<clifter> Is Pipelight a good alternative to use to play Netflix in Chromuim ?
<bkero> yes
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-18
<bkerensa> tgm4883: have you see shumway
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> kees:  http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/examples/inspector/inspector.html?rfile=../racing/race.swf
<bkerensa> Shumway! :D
<kees> hah, cool. I suck at driving, it seems
<thefinn93> bkerensa: you suck at using XMPP
<thefinn93> >bkerensa: iiiii
<thefinn93> >me: um wat
<thefinn93> ...
<bkerensa> thefinn93: meh
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> bkerensa cant IRC either
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-19
<thefinn93> no bkerensa?
<thefinn93> :(
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-14
<WalterN> stuff
<bkerensa> stuffs
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-14
<c_smith> hyello
<sgclark> hiyas
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-15
<c_smith> hmmmm.... looks like 15.10 will be released next thursday, interesting
<wxl> c_smith: yep release candidates tomorrow if you want to hlep test
<c_smith> by testing the release candidates, I take it you mean the isos?
<c_smith> if not, I'm already on the current daily build
<wxl> c_smith: yes, but not the daily. it's a frozen image that will, hopefully, represent the final image
<c_smith> wxl: shouldn't be too hard, just gotta make sure to put aside time this weekend.
<wxl> c_smith: excellent, thanks! the flavors usually need the most help, btw.
<c_smith> hell, I might do a few test runs both in a VM and on hardware just to make sure
<wxl> ooh fancy
<wxl> we don't get a lot of hw testing but it's nice to ahve
<c_smith> always helps to have a set of throwaway partitions, y'know?
<sgclark> yeah we are having issues with video drivers :(
<sgclark> out of our hands though, way below our stack
<wxl> sucks
<wxl> what drivers?
<sgclark> mmhmm
<sgclark> both nvidia and ati lol
<sgclark> intel ftw
<sgclark> proprietary ones of course
<wxl> bah
<wxl> oh yeha well no surprise there
<sgclark> you should be fine, think it is just an sddm issue
<wxl> well sddm may be an lxqt thing
<sgclark> lightdm seems to not explode
<wxl> btw sgclark sorry i havemn't got back to you about seagl
<sgclark> oh you use sddm as login manager?
<sgclark> np
<wxl> we may for lxqt
<wxl> not entirely sure yet
<sgclark> cool
<wxl> anyways re: seagl the canonical folks who handled that have left and so the transition's been a little rough
<wxl> i've been in close contact with the cc who is responsible for doing the actual reviews, though, and should have something ready to go asap
<sgclark> I am going to load lubuntu on this pc, love my kde but it is super slow on this cheap machine haha
<sgclark> cool
<wxl> that's what it's good for :)
<sgclark> :)
<wxl> what is baloo btw?
<sgclark> file indexer
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> he accidentially hit the hotkey to open another session and baloo went mad crazy
<sgclark> eek
<wxl> i never had to worry about it because i never noticed it before. it just did its thing XD
